# Poll for Owners of Fiat 3.0ltr with Comfortmatic box Only



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to bring this up again, but I feel it is relevant to the ongoing shudder (alledged) on 3.0 ltr Fiat

Simple question. 2 answers YES OR NO

*PLEASE only take part if you have a 3.0 Fiat fitted with Comfortmatic/semi auto gearbox.*

Do you suffer from any judder in reverse? YES or NO

I had my 3.0ltr tested today by Fiat UK technical and the result of this poll may well influence my next move.

I don't want it to become another endless topic, that is available elsewhere on here.

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to those who have replied so far.


----------



## johnmeadows (May 17, 2008)

Done 8500 miles in mine with no problems with my PVC.

However take care with the front axle loading, you have 70kg of extra engine/gearbox on it and this could mean you don't have the available payload and load distribution you thought you had, 

john


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Thanks John
The reason for raising the poll was purely connected with the judder problem. But thanks for additional information.
Dennis


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you suggesting that there is a judder problem with this variant or just trying to find out if there is, Alan.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi DJP,

We've only had this motorhome with the Fiat Comformatic gearbox since March 1st, so not a great deal of mileage been done in it yet - but so far we're happy to report that it drives like a dream!

Good luck with whatever it is you are doing and I hope you receive a positive outcome.

Sue


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi
I am just trying to find out if there is a problem with Comfortmatic. It would appear at this early stage that the problem is far far less than that of a standard manual gearbox. I will report my findings and reasons after the poll has run a little longer.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

btt


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Last BTT Thanks for voting
Dennis


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Done 8000 miles now no problems with judder.

Les


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya don't know if you have seen this thead? http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-83434.html


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Hiya don't know if you have seen this thead? http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-83434.html


Do we think this post reporting a problem is genuine?

Whenever I see a first post from someone complaining about something I am always suspicious. However, in this case the person has nothing to gain so I suppose its true. But it would have more veracity if it came from a long standing member.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

gelathae said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya don't know if you have seen this thead? http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-83434.html
> ...


Dunno really have to take all posts on here at face value but I know what you mean.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

gelathae said:


> Do we think this post reporting a problem is genuine?
> 
> Whenever I see a first post from someone complaining about something I am always suspicious. However, in this case the person has nothing to gain so I suppose its true. But it would have more veracity if it came from a long standing member.


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-83434.html

I must say I do tend to agree with you gelathae and often find myself wondering if these one off posts are genuine or not? I suppose anyone can join up, submit their max of 5 posts and never put in an appearance again and in the process they could really open up a can of worms? You say they have nothing to gain but if the new member just happens to be a Fiat knocker, then basically they could just be posting to set the cat amongst the pigeons or in the hopes of piling on even more negativity towards Fiat? I have no idea if this new member is such a person or not but let's hope If he is genuine and he really has suffered the problems he says he has, he pays his tenner to become a fully fledged member and keeps us all informed of how things pan out for him and how Fiat respond to his complaint!

Sue


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Perhaps we can reach a decision based on information received.

Could the original poster please provide more details? Were there any symptoms of failure leading up to the breakdown? What were these symptoms if any? Were these ignored? Or did the vehicle just breakdown?

There are a few of us interested in what precisely the problem is.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

As a disinterested bystander wouldn't it be better to post some of this on the other thread. A lot of people return to their own threads but don't necessarily search the other forums.


----------

